# CÁC MẪU MÙNG NGỦ-MÀN KHUNG ĐẸP HIỆN ĐẠI  ĐẲNG CẤP NHẤT HIỆN NAY



## TRẦN CÔNG HOÀNG (13/5/21)

*Bộ sưu tập  các mẫu MÙNG NGỦ - Màn khung đẹp Đẳng Cấp - hiện đại nhất hiện nay - Miễn phí vận chuyển toàn quốc *

Thiết kế  đẹp hoa văn chi tiết sắc sảo từ khung màn đến chất liệu  đẳng cấp hiện đại hiện nay
Kiểu dàn trẻ trung  ,năng động  cùng màu sắc đơn giản  giúp   phù hợp với mọi không gian phòng ngủ  các tính  thanh lịch
Chống muỗi , trang trí nhà cửa, làm quà tặng tân gia  ,quà cưới ,  đều phù hợp





Màn khung đẹp không khoan tường 8013H

*Một số lưu ý khi mua  để chọn được màn khung đẹp*
Để mua được chiếc* màn khung đẹp* phù hợp và ưng ý, quý khách hàng có thể gọi điện trực tiếp cho Easy Dream qua hotline:0332 039 886 hoặc tham khảo những lưu ý dưới đây.




Nếu sau giường có treo khung ảnh, có cửa sổ hoặc bề mặt tường không bằng phẳng, quý khách nên chọn mẫu màn bắt vào thành giường, không nên chọn loại khoan tường vì loại màn này đòi hỏi tường có độ bằng phẳng nhất định.
Nếu bề mặt tường không chắc chắn hoặc có sự lồi lõm sẽ không đảm bảo được độ chắc chắn và ổn định cho màn.
Trường hợp căn phòng có thành giường quá thấp, không đảm bảo được độ chắc chắn cho màn, quý khách có thể lựa chọn loại màn khung bắt trên trần nhà.
Một lựa chọn nữa cho quý khách nếu không thể chọn màn bắt khung sau giường đó là loại màn bắt khung dọc theo giường, để sử dụng loại màn này, đòi hỏi 1 mặt chiều dọc của giường phải đặt sát tường, tường phải bằng phẳng.
*Các loại màn khung đẹp phổ biến tại Easy Dream*
Easy Dream đang cung cấp tất cả các loại màn khung và cả bộ chăn ga gối phù hợp với kiểu dáng của màn.
Các loại *màn khung* phổ biến tại Easy Dream bao gồm:

Màn khoan tường
Màn không khoan tường
Màn giường tầng trẻ em





Màn khung xếp gọn ( mùng ngủ hiện đại 8018A ) Phải khoan tường
*Màn khung không khoan tường*
Loại màn này có bộ khung màn cố định vào chân giường, khi sử dụng không cần phải khoan tường nên phù hợp với hầu hết các căn phòng.
Ngoài ưu điểm không cần khoan tường thì loại màn này còn có đa dạng về kiểu dáng như: màn tròn, màn vuông, màn bán nguyệt, với đa dạng phong cách cho khách hàng lựa chọn.




























*Màn khung khoan tường*
Loại màn khoan tường tại Easy Dream có mẫu mã đa dạng, giá thành phải chăng và đảm bảo độ bền cao, loại màn này phù hợp với điều kiện kinh tế của phần lớn người tiêu dùng.
Loại màn này hiện nay vẫn được nhiều khách hàng lựa chọn mặc cho có nhiều mẫu màn khác hiện đại hơn đã ra đời.




*Màn khung giường tầng đẹp cho trẻ em *
Màn này dành riêng cho thiết kế giường tầng của các bạn nhỏ, ưu điểm lớn nhất chính là chiếc màn ôm gọn gàng giường, không bị rộng và không để côn trùng bay vào.
Màn dành cho giường tầng trẻ em có màu sắc nổi bật, đẹp mắt, bạn nhỏ nào nhìn thấy cũng đều yêu thích.
Bên trên là 3 loại màn khung phổ biến tại Easy Dream, mỗi loại màn đều có mức giá được niêm yết cụ thể trên website: Trang chủ (easydream.vn)
Để được tư vấn, đặt hàng quý khách vui lòng liên hệ hotline: 0332 039 886  của Easy Dream.
Easy Dream – Cung cấp màn khung chất lượng, uy tín



































NGUỒN BÀI VIẾT WEB  :CÁC MẪU【  MÀN KHUNG ĐẸP 】KHÔNG THỂ CƯỠNG LẠI | HIỆN ĐẠI  | NHẤT HIỆN NAY


----------

